# deleting photos?



## len (Sep 21, 2010)

How do I delete old photos so that I can post some new ones? I've exceeded my storage limit.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 21, 2010)

Click on *Settings* at the top of the page, then *Attachments* on the left hand side. 

*However*, before you go deleting good pictures, dvsDave has been known to raise a member's limit simply for the asking.


----------

